# Gun Control On The Way



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As expected there are 6 gun control bills in the House ready to move forward. I am sure that these are just the start. Here they are:



> H.R.30 - To increase public safety by punishing and deterring firearms trafficking.
> 
> H.R.121 - To provide for the hiring of 200 additional Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives agents and investigators to enforce gun laws.
> 
> ...


https://www.guns.com/news/2021/01/07/and-here-come-the-anti-gun-bills-for-2021?avad=224605_e1f30c1e1&utm_source=AvantLink&utm_campaign=176117&utm_medium=ale_NA


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Stopped into the LGS this morning on the off chance of scoring some shotgun ammo. I’ve never seen the shelves so bare. 6 or 8 used long guns, all junk. 4 or 5 ARs, and a very few shotguns and 22s, all off brand foreign junk. One customer, desperate for anything he could get, purchased a no-name pump shotgun. There were only total 3 pump shotguns on the racks for sale. The selections were very thin. Ammo stocks were way down but I did get 10 slugs. The salesman said it was next to impossible to get new guns to sell. Everything is on an “allocation basis” and it’s not possible to order more than your alloted quota.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Stopped into the LGS this morning on the off chance of scoring some shotgun ammo. I've never seen the shelves so bare. 6 or 8 used long guns, all junk. 4 or 5 ARs, and a very few shotguns and 22s, all off brand foreign junk. One customer, desperate for anything he could get, purchased a no-name pump shotgun. There were only total 3 pump shotguns on the racks for sale. The selections were very thin. Ammo stocks were way down but I did get 10 slugs. The salesman said it was next to impossible to get new guns to sell. Everything is on an "allocation basis" and it's not possible to order more than your alloted quota.


I have bought 5.56, .308 and 12 gauge ammo online this week. Fifty 12 gauge slugs was what I could find for not too outrageous of a price; no 00 or 00 buck to be had.


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

The NRA has it's flaws and Wayne certainly does, but they will fight this tooth and nail. Join now if you aren't already a member. They could use your support for the upcoming fight.


Also, know that no really stupid gun control will get through the Senate. There is not the votes. Joe Manchin of WV is a Democrat, but not when it comes to guns. Look what state he represents. He'll lose his seat in a heartbeat if he voted with Nancy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My local gunstore is the Ace Hardware in town.
The guy who takes care of the guns and ammo ordering, buying, and stocking says ammo orders now are taking 90 days to arrive, and even then it is not everything he orders.
And this is not a large-stocking dealer, usually only a case or so of each caliber/brand/loading.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

jeffh said:


> The NRA has it's flaws and Wayne certainly does, but they will fight this tooth and nail. Join now if you aren't already a member. They could use your support for the upcoming fight.
> 
> Also, know that no really stupid gun control will get through the Senate. There is not the votes. Joe Manchin of WV is a Democrat, but not when it comes to guns. Look what state he represents. He'll lose his seat in a heartbeat if he voted with Nancy.


Even if no gun control is passed the next two years, the left is sure to get a 60+ majority in the Senate come 2022 and then they will pass their wish list of gun control. They got away with massive fraud this time around and it will only be easier with the left in full control of the federal govt. Pelosi also has legislation ready to legalize mail-in voting and ballot harvesting across the nation.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

jeffh said:


> The NRA has it's flaws and Wayne certainly does, but they will fight this tooth and nail. Join now if you aren't already a member. They could use your support for the upcoming fight.
> 
> Also, know that no really stupid gun control will get through the Senate. There is not the votes. Joe Manchin of WV is a Democrat, but not when it comes to guns. Look what state he represents. He'll lose his seat in a heartbeat if he voted with Nancy.


I hope you are right on this. I'm a life member of the NRA. I guess my political donations will be going to them now.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I hope you are right on this. I'm a life member of the NRA. I guess my political donations will be going to them now.


I can't afford Life, I go annual.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

jeffh said:


> The NRA has it's flaws and Wayne certainly does, but they will fight this tooth and nail. Join now if you aren't already a member. They could use your support for the upcoming fight.
> 
> Also, know that no really stupid gun control will get through the Senate. There is not the votes. Joe Manchin of WV is a Democrat, but not when it comes to guns. Look what state he represents. He'll lose his seat in a heartbeat if he voted with Nancy.


You forget the RINO Romney. Also, In his speeches Biden went from calling for doing away with all semi-automatic rifles with large capacity magazines, to next including semi-automatic pistols, and then in one speech I heard, all semi- automatic firearms. We ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DNC will in the end outlaw all fire arms. been their goal for a long time.

Joe Manchin will do as he is told or be dealt with.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

This is the kind of crap the started the American Revolution. It well do it again. Yesterday was just warmup. Those bastards in Congress better heed the warning !


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

So much is coming down the pike. Most will be hidden within little bills.. New patriot act restrictions lifted, ATF getting financial and personnel boosts..


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> This is the kind of crap the started the American Revolution. It well do it again. Yesterday was just warmup. Those bastards in Congress better heed the warning !


They are too wrap up in themselves to understand what they are doing and the impacts. A few understand and get it. The rest don't. They think they are smarter than us. Jackson lee is a good example. I've personally dealt with her and she thinks the electorate is stupid.

As I have said before, the elites and oligarchs better pay attention to what is happening with guns and ammo. They ignore it at their own peril.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I think you will see ammo control laws as well.

California already has a background check for ammo. It serves the purpose of building a database of what caliber you are buying, you must own a weapon of that caliber. 

No wonder there are 5 large sporting goods retailers in Reno!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> As expected there are 6 gun control bills in the House ready to move forward. I am sure that these are just the start. Here they are:
> 
> 
> > H.R.125 - To amend Title 18, United States Code, to provide for a 7-day waiting period before a semiautomatic firearm, *a silencer*, armor piercing ammunition, or a large capacity ammunition magazine may be transferred.


Having just gone through the waiting period for ATF approval for a silencer, these nutjobs are clearly disconnected from reality if they think an extra week is doing anything.
But I can't say I'm surprised. They have no actual understanding of the things they do.



2020 Convert said:


> I think you will see ammo control laws as well.
> 
> California already has a background check for ammo. It serves the purpose of building a database of what caliber you are buying, you must own a weapon of that caliber.
> 
> No wonder there are 5 large sporting goods retailers in Reno!


That was mentioned:
"H.R.127 - To provide for the licensing of firearm and ammunition possession and the registration of firearms, and to prohibit the possession of certain ammunition."


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I see ammo taxes going up..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The deal is done. DNC now has white house senate and House. You fell of the trap. Handed it to them.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I see ammo taxes going up..


Watch as ammo goes up to $100 for a box of 50 pistol rounds: it won't matter what caliber it is either.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Only 7 days to get a silencer? Damned, that’s a hell of an improvement. It took me over six months to get mine.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

That will make 1 12 gauge the perfect weapon to own and registered. A long barrel a short barrel, a scoped rifled all can fire the same ammo with many different purposes.
Sorry not correct tactical wise but in theory of guns being taken away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> They are too wrap up in themselves to understand what they are doing and the impacts. A few understand and get it. The rest don't. They think they are smarter than us. Jackson lee is a good example. I've personally dealt with her and she thinks the electorate is stupid.
> 
> As I have said before, the elites and oligarchs better pay attention to what is happening with guns and ammo. They ignore it at their own peril.


You can't possibly be speaking of our own Sheila Stupid Lee, are ya? :vs_laugh: I met her once also, a more obnoxious and condescending woman you could not meet. She looks past you, not at you, and your right, she assumes you are stupid, as does most politicians.

Make no mistake, she and her socialist brethren will come after the guns. Their agenda demands it.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> You can't possibly be speaking of our own Sheila Stupid Lee, are ya? :vs_laugh: I met her once also, a more obnoxious and condescending woman you could not meet. She looks past you, not at you, and your right, she assumes you are stupid, as does most politicians.
> 
> Make no mistake, she and her socialist brethren will come after the guns. Their agenda demands it.


One and the same. During Obama's program to weatherize house I was on the board of a non-profit that was selected as one of the firms to help administer it. As such, we had to deal with her. All she did was grandstand and bloviate (my new favorite word). She was condescending, rude and quite frankly a bitch. Everyone and I mean everyone complained about having to deal with her. I remember she went through staff like poop through a goose. They all quit on her.

Remember when she demanded someone give up their first class airline seat (in which they were already sitting) so she could sit there?

Yeah, that's the type of person that inhabits DC and congress.


----------

